# CPC-A in Hampton, VA



## bbford (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had my CPC for about a year and is still in search for an entry level coding position. I've worked in a hospital setting for the past 8 years but there doesn't seem to be any coding positions available locally.


----------



## lec121661 (Apr 15, 2009)

*CPC- Norfolk VA*

Did you try USA Jobs. I think Hampton VA is looking for a CPC, they have a few jobs up there in Virginia. I am waiting for me to get my CPC and i am going to apply again. give it a try. what hospital do you work at presently?


----------



## crdudek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a friend who is looking for someone to do her billing in Hampton, VA
Please email if interested. 

kab3dt@aol.com


----------

